# When to give a Marrow bone?



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey there eveyrone  Just wondering what age to give your pup a marrow bone? Joey came in to my work today to visit (pet valu) and he ran over to the rawhyde/dried/marrow bone thingys and he would not leave them alone! He also found a cuz on the floor and went bonkers, so i think i found two new things for him  Just what age is appropriate to give a marrow bone?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You can give him a fresh raw marrow bone at any age. Find the ones that are 6-8" long at your grocery store. As with any new toy or treat you will want to supervise the first few times. Avoid the temptation to use the small 1-2" marrow bones as pups can get their jaws caught in the center of those.


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you Oakly's dad  Ill have to go and get him one tommorow! I know rawhide and the edible nylabones are recomended for 6months or older so i wasnt sure about this one!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Avoid the temptation to use the small 1-2" marrow bones as pups can get their jaws caught in the center of those.


Happened to Daisy once. At midnight. $100 vet visit to remove it. Yes, buy the long, thick ones. I don't keep them around after the meat has been chewed off. The bones get brittle quickly and that's not good for the teeth. With Daisy, it's one chew session and that's it for that bone. But I imagine a younger dog might get a few good chew sessions out of one large marrow bone.

Have fun ... and don't be surprised if your dog growls if you try to take it away. Read some of the threads here about growling over high-value treats, it's very common with marrow bones. Be prepared, don't be shocked, it's normal, it's manageable


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I learned the short marrow bone thing from experience too. Didn't require a vet but it was like spending 15 minutes trying to work out the puzzle of how it got there. 

I haven't had the problem with the bones aging. Maybe luck or my guys not being to rough on them. My first dog, Cedah, wouldn't eat a bone until it had aged in earth for at least a year. Springtime was always interesting when she would go outside and come back to the door with dirtiest nastiest thing in her mouth. I would have to grab them and at least rinse the dirt off the things. :doh:



Jo Ellen said:


> Happened to Daisy once. At midnight. $100 vet visit to remove it. Yes, buy the long, thick ones. I don't keep them around after the meat has been chewed off. The bones get brittle quickly and that's not good for the teeth. With Daisy, it's one chew session and that's it for that bone. But I imagine a younger dog might get a few good chew sessions out of one large marrow bone.
> 
> Have fun ... and don't be surprised if your dog growls if you try to take it away. Read some of the threads here about growling over high-value treats, it's very common with marrow bones. Be prepared, don't be shocked, it's normal, it's manageable


----------

